# What's Ohio like??



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Like the title states, what is Ohio life like? How's the weather, any particular areas more prone to natural disasters? Any cities safer? How's the farm scene look like up there?


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I have lived in Ohio my entire life outside of 1 year in KY and 1 year in NC. I have to say that I do love it. A lot of people from Ohio talk about how they can't wait to leave, but I had multiple opportunities and still came back. Ohio has 4 distinct seasons, and the summer is HOT and HUMID and winter can be VERY cold. The state is basically a giant corn/soybean field with cities strewn about. Not difficult to find land and the cost of living is low compared to other parts of the country. All of the major cities have crime, but if you are looking for farmland then you won't be close enough for it to really matter. However, it is not difficult to find land near a city (within 20 minutes). Now when I say city, I mean an actual metropolitan city like Cincinnati, Dayton, or Columbus. There are towns and suburbs that sprawl beyond the cities and reach into the country. About the only natural disasters we get are the occasional tornado, blizzard or flood. I personally have not lost any property to a natural disaster in my 28 years here.

What quadrant in Ohio are you looking at? We are in the Southwest just north of Dayton.


HDAcres


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I was in Coshocton in 1960 going to a small surveying USDA school, I loved it out there, I live in the state of Delaware


----------



## RovingAcres (Mar 3, 2013)

I've spent most of my life here in OH and enjoy it a lot. I hear people talking about water shortages and wildfires in other states and I just can't image not being able to drive 10 minutes to a huge gorgeous lake. I'm mostly familiar with NE OH though and don't know a ton about central and southen OH. Sometimes they feel like whole different states!

It depends on where in Ohio but in general there aren't a ton of natural disasters. Some tornadoes occasionally, really minor earthquakes with no damage, ice storms in the winter in some areas. Winters are cold but not extreme, lots of snow near the lake lots of ice towards central and southern OH. Summers are hot and muggy but not generally into the 100s more than a handful of times a year. 

If you live near one of the bigger cities there's good entertainment and eating and anything you could want out of a city. I grew up near Cleveland so I'm fond of it but Columbus is alright too. I find Youngstown a little dumpy and never particularly like Cincinnati but that's just me. There are places you don't want to hang around at night in any of the big cities but they're all pretty obvious and I've never felt in danger anywhere even as a dumb teen wandering around downtown. I feel like Wooster has a good balance between farm stuff and city life and if I was moving I would look there probably.

I can't speak for all of OH but in the NE where I am agriculture is fairly popular. Lots of options for feed stores, meat processors, and auctions and the county fairs are well attended with lots of kids showing animals. People sell garden crops right at the end of their driveways in a lot of areas.

I'm not sure how helpful any of that is but feel to message me if you ever have any questions about specific areas!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohio is an awesome state. It is versatile in that you can have absolute flatlands to mountain-like hillsides. The weather blesses you with the best and worst of all four seasons. I don't necessarily think there is one area that is more prone to natural disasters than another. Depending on where you live, you are never "too far" from access to necessities. The Farm Science Review is in London, Ohio--always a great event! We have the lakes....the rivers....lots of farmland.....and there is still affordable land in the more remote areas. My big warning would be to watch for the fracking areas. The verdict still isn't in, but my personal belief is that fracking is NOT your friend, when it comes to homesteading. What area are you looking at?

We get to keep our rainwater when it falls (unlike other states where I have heard that even if you collect rainwater, it belongs to the county/state). We get to own our mineral rights, if they come with the property. We aren't part of tornado alley. There are still a few restrictions....but not like what I am seeing for others out there! Good Luck!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Which part? We've got agriculture, big cities, hilly wooded areas (not good for farming but wonderful scenery and hunting). I'm in central Ohio, near Columbus. Franklin county is mostly citified but close to jobs. West central (Dayton to the Indiana state line) is mostly agriculture. South eastern holds the Hocking Hills area, hills, woods, parks, good hunting and fishing and some of the most beautiful scenery in the state. I'm not real fond of the Akron/Canton area but they have a mix of large cities and rural, mostly flat land. I've been to the Cincinnati area only a couple times so I'm not familiar with it. Never been to the north west corner or the Lake Erie area. I really want to visit that area sometime while I can still do some hiking and fishing.

The north east corner is in Ohio's "snow belt". The snow falls deep and heavy there because of the moisture from Lake Erie.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

No idea where yet, DH's job might open a section in Ohio is what I heard and then somehow the Q of him taking the job showed up.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

One of my favorite farms was one we had near Gambier in a little spot called Artanna (not sure it's even a town anymore) However the folks didn't care that much for the place, the topsoil was a bit thin. We got a bit of snow down there.
Up by Toledo the land is pretty flat. Aunt has a place near lake Erie that has to be dyked and tiled and have pumps running most of the time to keep it dry. 

Personally I prefer WI


----------



## blessingsfarms (May 15, 2014)

We love Ohio, Indiana area. Live in Mercer Co. North West area. Plenty of wildlife open 
areas, lakes, rivers,campgrounds, ect. Life in Ohio is what you make it, plenty of farms 40 -6000 acre , mega farms, 20 head milking farms, amish, windmills, industry. Most townships and some counties are zoned. We would love more ground but our area is 7,000 to 14,000 acre. Our area generally is 6 months or more behind economicailly. 
As with any area there are positives or negatives. We have considered moving at times 
and our home is for sale at present time, but have decided Ohio, Indiana area is our 
home. Our family lands and business date back to 1800's and the grass always seems
greener on other side but generally is not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just an FYI regarding zoning, agriculture, sheds, and land. According to state law you have to have more than 5 acres for all agriculture to be permitted. If you have between over 1 acre and 5 acres you can have bees and garden products and woodlot products. However you cannot have animals if you live in a city or a platted subdivision except under certain circumstances. Sheds are allowed by state law without zoning approval if you have over 1 acre, use it for agriculture, and abide by certain set-back lines.


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Danaus, perhaps those laws you speak of are for suburbs, cities and towns. It really depends on the township also. Other than the requirements for well and septic, may counties and townships have no zoning requirements for those interested in country living.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio Revised Code 303.21, this is a STATE level law. Counties can have less restrictive laws but not more restrictive. 

Apparently though, cities can do whatever they want including limiting agriculture no matter how much land you have. They just go through city councils instead of using the zoning departments.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

gypsymama said:


> Danaus, perhaps those laws you speak of are for suburbs, cities and towns. It really depends on the township also. Other than the requirements for well and septic, may counties and townships have no zoning requirements for those interested in country living.


Thats correct. I'm in a town with no zoning. Very refreshing to be able to do what you want when you want without anyone asking about anything.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You think you have no zoning just because you haven't run into a problem yet. All of Ohio is covered under state law. 
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Just an FYI regarding zoning, agriculture, sheds, and land. According to state law you have to have more than 5 acres for all agriculture to be permitted. If you have between over 1 acre and 5 acres you can have bees and garden products and woodlot products. However you cannot have animals if you live in a city or a platted subdivision except under certain circumstances. Sheds are allowed by state law without zoning approval if you have over 1 acre, use it for agriculture, and abide by certain set-back lines.


so exactly where in 303.21 of the code are you seeing this?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

* 303.21 Limitations on powers - agricultural purposes.*


(A) Except as otherwise provided in division (B) of this section, sections  303.01 to  303.25 of the Revised Code do not confer any power on any county rural zoning commission, board of county commissioners, or board of zoning appeals to prohibit the use of any land for agricultural purposes or the construction or use of buildings or structures incident to the use for agricultural purposes of the land on which such buildings or structures are located, and no zoning certificate shall be required for any such building or structure. 
(B) A county zoning resolution, or an amendment to such resolution, may in any platted subdivision approved under section  711.05 ,  711.09 , or  711.10 of the Revised Code, or in any area consisting of fifteen or more lots approved under section  711.131 of the Revised Code that are contiguous to one another, or some of which are contiguous to one another and adjacent to one side of a dedicated public road, and the balance of which are contiguous to one another and adjacent to the opposite side of the same dedicated public road regulate: 

(1) Agriculture on lots of one acre or less; 
(2) Buildings or structures incident to the use of land for agricultural purposes on lots greater than one acre but not greater than five acres by: set back building lines; height; and size; 
(3) Dairying and animal and poultry husbandry on lots greater than one acre but not greater than five acres when at least thirty-five per cent of the lots in the subdivision are developed with at least one building, structure, or improvement that is subject to real property taxation or that is subject to the tax on manufactured and mobile homes under section  4503.06 of the Revised Code. After thirty-five per cent of the lots are so developed, dairying and animal and poultry husbandry shall be considered nonconforming use of land and buildings or structures pursuant to section  303.19 of the Revised Code.

I was a bit confusing on my original post. Counties and/or townships can limit agriculture within the law. If you have more than 5 acres the county/township cannot limit agriculture. If you have between over 1 acre and 5 acres the county/township can prohibit keeping livestock. If you have one acre or less the county/township can prohibit all types of agriculture.


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

"Platted Subdivision"


----------



## blessingsfarms (May 15, 2014)

Best thing to do is apply for Ohio farm use tax exempt. This 
is not hard to do and will explain thing will.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I agree. I love Ohio and will probably always live here. I'm currently in NW Ohio (south of Toledo, north of Lima), but also own land in Gallia county which is 180 degrees different than NW Ohio. It's beautiful and hilly and treed. NW Ohio is flat and farmground. I also have a house in NE Ohio near Akron/Canton, and it's a good mixture of the two, but too cold for me. They seem to get more snow and cold than due west of there a couple hours. 

That being said, I'm looking for my final homestead, and this time I'm thinking somewhere in Holmes, Stark, Ashland, counties.... the eastern/central part of the state. If anyone hears of anything, I'd appreciate the head's up!!!! It's hard to find something suitable. Seems like everyone with a few acres puts up a mansion. I'd prefer a smaller cabin. LOL.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful, very diverse state. We live in the NE, hilly part, but just about 40 miles north of us is beautiful rolling farmland. Lots of fracking going on in this area, and property prices WITH mineral right have really gone up. Most for sale now already have the mineral rights sold off.

As others have said, most anywhere you go, you will be 2 hours or less from a major city, and there are still lots of quaint small towns.

Other than the snow and cold winters, it is wonderful.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Ohio's as good as any, been to Va. many times, I like it too. Couldn't say which I'd like more, your hunting is much better, but most of it requires pay to hunt. Ohio not so much but Ohio has become much more expensive, especially land. Va. isn't cheap, but you have a real National forest. Ohio has a National Forest, but why it's termed that I can't tell. It should be called the privately owned national forest because a good deal of it is privately owned.

Ohio has it's problems like any. The tax's can be high depending on the area, the laws a pain. In keeping with hunting you for one price get 6 deer tags, 2 turkey tags and one bear tag. It will cost you almost as much for one deer tag here, we don't have a bear season although we have a few now. The state in it's wisdom couldn't keep returning the bears that crossed the river from W.Va. and Pa., but it could waste money on studying them. Apparently in the states eyes when they crossed the river they became something special and we needed to spend money studying them to see how they adapted to their new habitat which as anyone knows is just like the ground on the other side of the river. 

I think that if I could Tn. would be where I'd want to be.


----------



## sjeff35 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just thought I'd throw this out there as my first post


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh, and don't forget, the guys who invented the airplane were also from Ohio!


----------



## Al Von (Aug 9, 2012)

I have lived in NE Ohio my whole life [50 years]. I grew up in the Cleveland suburbs, but have lived in rural counties since 1995. We live in Ashland Co now, right near I-71. We are only an hour from Cleveland or Columbus, two major cities that are very different. Winters can be brutal, summers hot and humid, but fall is spectacular! 

Ohio is diverse; hilly and wooded in the SE, flat and open in the NW, but all of it is beautiful. Real estate prices vary with distance to the bigger cities. 

I recommend Wayne County, where Wooster is. I miss living there every day. Taxes reasonable, great schools, affordable housing, plenty of open land, conservative politics, no emission testing of your vehicles, VERY ag-friendly. Wayne Co is the largest dairy county in Ohio. OSU has their Agricultural Technical Center there and much ag research is done. Wooster is only an hour from Cleveland, 30 mins from Akron/Canton/Massillon.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Oh, and don't forget, the guys who invented the airplane were also from Ohio!


if when reading old history books the wild west is mentioned. they aren't talking about the west side of the Rockies, it's very probably Ohio. Took a certain kind of person to settle here. Like everything, things change.

TV has made pretty much everywhere exactly the same. The net hasn't helped at all.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I lived the majority of my life around philly so around cincy is a cake walk and the people are nicer than philly. We are looking to move to eastern TN or western NC because of family. If it wasn't for having family there we would stay in ohio. It does rain a lit. Also for whatever reason the snow storms always go right above or right below cincy so the winters are cold and windy but not as much snow but the rest of the area gets a lot from what I hear.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Ohio is a great state. I'm centrally located now, but I have lived in southern Ohio, (Gallipolis) and I'm fairly knowledgeable about northern part (around Lake Erie) and somewhat familiar with eastern parts, around Amish country. (Holmes county are)

I think all in all, we don't deal with a lot of the kinds of problems I hear about in other states. Tornadoes sometimes, but you could probably live your whole life here, and NOT ever have to deal with one. There is still lots of cheap land available, and still land with little or no restrictions on it. There's flat land, rolling hillsides, and big hills when you go down south. 

The temps are pretty easy to deal with most of the time...not too many extreme highs and lows. Ohio won't fry ya like Oklahoma, and won't freeze ya to death either. I don't know how some states deal with days and days of 100 degree temps, or several feet of snow on a regular basis. 

We get a fair amount of rain, but it's not uncommon to see lush, green grass all through summer, and the plants and flowers look incredibly good for a looooong time here. 

I think the housing prices are pretty good here too. You can get a pretty darn nice house for 100K all over the place. But honestly, you can get them for a lot cheaper too. I'm looking at houses in a small town right now, and there are plenty of decent places in the middle to upper 70's.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

summerdaze said:


> There is still lots of cheap land available, and still land with little or no restrictions on it. There's flat land, rolling hillsides, and big hills when you go down south.
> 
> .


 If you know of cheap land start a post, I'd like to see it. I hunt round Rio Grande, spend some time in Gallipolis, interesting history.


----------

